# got new babies



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

Titters aka Wilma of Gerle Ranch gave us twins four nights ago.. a buck and a doe.. both are doing well.. but of course the ear tips are a fright.. again..Tony Lama put out the markings,, white bodied black legged and black facial markings..
the lil buckling is huge..
so thats three does and two bucks.. one doe to go...our Speck...
All moms are back to the milking stand and we're trying to get one of the does from last year to start hopping up there as she keeps seeing her mom do so..since she is such a diva I can see a challenge coming
Wilma is a great milker but I will leave her milk to the babies this year..havent decided on their names yet. :grouphug:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

:leap: Congrats!

Sooooooooo.....pictures???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

I still havent found my digicam and have no idea how to send pics from a prepaid cell phone to an email account .. dont know if I have those capabilities on my phone.. I have a Net 10 prepaid unlimited phone..with camera but have never sent a pic to an email yet...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats :stars: Can't wait for pics


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

I found the camera,, and will be going to the drugstore to have it transferred to cd then will bring it here for loading up on photobucket..also got pics of the tipis too.. still dont have enough lumber for the kidding boxes tho.. I am so happy.. be back in a few days..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

congrats on the kids!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Can't wait for pics!


----------

